

Pulsating App Store hyperwall at WWDC - rogercosseboom
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/09/06/09/apple_stuns_wwdc_crowd_with_pulsating_app_store_hyperwall.html

======
Timothee
I really like this project: it's great visually and in terms of the message it
gives to the developers: "Here are your apps, see how fast they're selling.
Keep developing with us!"

On top of that, they're eating their own dogfood: Mac Pros, Apple displays,
QuartzComposer and OpenCL.

------
jrnkntl
I can't keep myself from looking at these images one by one trying to check if
my app is on it :D

~~~
BRadmin
I spent about 10 mins looking before I finally found one of ours! Too bad it
wasn't pulsating... =)

------
dougp
[http://venturebeat.com/2009/06/10/apple-hyperwall-tracks-
iph...](http://venturebeat.com/2009/06/10/apple-hyperwall-tracks-iphone-app-
downloads/) a video of it in action

------
nolanbrown23
It's also ridiculously hot when you stand in front of it. Fun Fact: The wall
is powered by 20 Mac Pros each attached to a 30 inch monitor.

------
aidscholar
Off topic, but this makes me want to see a matrix view of twitter
updates/profile pics.

